# site guides



## 99702 (Jun 18, 2006)

hi, just been away on weekend break to hastings, nice site when you manage to get up lane without taking half the vegetation with you. wanted to get copy of the big pitch guide, before we go away again, but seems its no longer on the web. anyone know why. thanks


----------



## 96475 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi peabug,

Its still available, try: www.the-big-pitch-guide.com

Chris


----------

